# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  My Amish neighbors Bucket Pickle recipe

## nell67

Bucket Pickles


5# thin sliced cucumbers (do not peel)     1TBSP. mustard seed
1/3 c. salt                                1 TBSP. celery seed
1 qt. white vinegar                        1 c. sugar
2 TBSP. pickling spice
1TBSP> powdered alum


Put 1/3 c. salt in enough boiling water to cover pickles,pour over pickles,and allow to sit over night.


Drain and rinse well. Mix vinegar,pickling spice,mustard and celery seed,alum and sugar,bring to boil,pour over 

pickles,and let sit over night.

Next,put into plastic bucket with lid. Each day for next 6 days,add 1 cup sugar,and stir well,(Do not heat or 

drain).


After all sugar has been added,sit bucket on shelf,and cover with lid.

Ready to eat in 2 weeks! Do not can,use as needed,will keep a long time!

Simple and very good!

----------


## gryffynklm

Thanks Nell, good timing, I was just looking over recipes for pickles. My cucumbers, zucchini and squash have all gone in over drive, bumper crop for sure.

----------


## crashdive123

Sounds pretty good.

----------


## Winnie

Could this method be used for other types of vegetables?

----------


## rwc1969

That do sound good!

----------

